# 2 Thermo Pro TP 08's



## r2 builders (Sep 17, 2017)

I have 2 Thermo Pro TP 08's

Does anyone know how to get them to read separately?

I need 2 digital thermometer, but the receivers  just want to read from one sending unit.

Any ideas other than getting a new unit from a different manufacturer?

r2


----------



## okiefisher (Sep 17, 2017)

I also have the TP 08 and don't know for sure,  but is it possible to set one transmitter in Celsius with receiver set to Celsius and the other set to Fahrenheit?


----------



## r2 builders (Sep 17, 2017)

I'll give that a try.
I'm going to have to get a conversion table. 

r2


----------



## mosparky (Sep 17, 2017)

You maybe should give thermopro a call. Username  ThermPro is associated with the company and posted about their product and offered a discount to forum members. In a thread the same question came up re: TP-20 and he responded that they will operate in the same vacinity and not possible to interfer with one another. Post # 69 here http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/259973/thermopro-intro-post/60

Have you tried it and had issues or wondering if it can be done before trying it. I would think if you power each one separately they will pair with the first unpaired unit they see and stay locked to it.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 17, 2017)

They run on radio frequency like remote control toy cars.. if you buy the toys it tells you the  radio frequency it runs on  somewhere on the packaging.. so you don't buy 2 of them that run on the same frequency and your kids can play with 2 at the same time. So you buy one 49mhz and the other car 27mhz..  these temp monitors probably are all on the same frequency.


----------



## redoctobyr (Sep 18, 2017)

Have you checked the TP-08 manual? It has instructions for manually pairing a transmitter and receiver. 

Similar to what mosparky said, it sounds like maybe you need to do something like remove batteries from everything. Add batteries to the first set, power them up, and let them sync. Now turn them off. Add batteries to the *second* set, power them up, let them sync, and see what happens. The manual has details. 

Also, I don't think the frequency thing is a big concern. These are supposed to be able to "find" each other even when there are other signals nearby. They aren't constant, overlapping transmissions. 

The syncing process should help get around problems. Like if you were in a noisy group of people, it may be tough to figure out who is taking to who. But if each sentence begins with "Hey Steve...", that helps make it clear who is being spoken too. When these pair, I think they kind of "learn each other's names".


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 18, 2017)

I will send this to a spokesperson.


----------



## thermopro (Sep 25, 2017)

Hello,

There should be no interference unless they both entered the pairing/syncing process at the same time. 

Simply repair the units one at a time. Pull the batteries from all components then follow these steps for 1 unit at a time. Then wait 5 minutes and try the other device.

Take the batteries out of both units, as well as the probe(s). Once this is done, you can put the batteries into the transmitter first (smaller unit), and then the receiver. Once the units have turned on, please firmly insert the probe(s) into their socket(s) until you feel/hear a "click". 

Please follow up to let us know if this fix resolved the issue with your device.


----------

